

Lincoln Chafee Talks Forgiveness for Snowden, and the Metric System for All - hackuser
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2015-06-03/lincoln-chafee-talks-peace-with-isis-forgiveness-for-edward-snowden-and-the-metric-system-for-all

======
hackuser
The headline also included "Peace with Islamic State", but it wouldn't fit in
the title field. I figured the other two issues were of more interest on HN.

